# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Curso Intensivo de Uvas de Mesa para Exportación (24,25 y 26 de Octubre)

## Valentin

Empresarios, profesionales y publico en general. 
A nombre del Instituto Rural Valle Grande, reciban un cordial saludo. 
Con la finalidad de comunicarles sobre nuestras       actividades de capacitación,  les adjunto el programa, la       publicidad y la ficha de inscripción del Curso       intensivo del Cultivo de Uvas de Mesa       para exportación que se realizará el 24,25 y 26  de Octubre en la       ciudad de Cañete. 
      El costo de curso es de S/. 350.00       (incluido IGV)
      Se aplican descuentos de un 10% a las empresas y/o instituciones,        a partir de una asistencia de 3 participantes en adelante.  *El costo del curso para estudiantes es         de S/. 200.00 (Incluido IGV)* 
      Ademas, se les recuerda pre-inscribirse en la ficha adjunta hasta       el 19 de octubre, ya que los cupos son limitados.  Pueden separar       también con una llamada brindando sus datos personales y de la       empresa a la que representa*.* 
      Cualquier consulta adicional y esperando contar con su       participación en el curso intensivo, me       despido.
      Atte        
Valentín Delgado.
RPC: 991692565Temas similares: Cultivo de uvas de mesa red globe y otras para exportación Curso Intensivo: Cultivo de cítricos para exportación Curso Intensivo: Producción de Abonos Orgánicos Curso Intensivo sobre Producción de Abonos Orgánicos I curso avanzado teórico práctico: Cultivo de uva de mesa red globe y otras de exportación

----------

